# volunteer



## VinceP (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone from Hong Kong know of any volunteer organization that will let you volunteer for free? It seems as though you have to pay to volunteer in all these organizations. Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

VinceP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone from Hong Kong know of any volunteer organization that will let you volunteer for free? It seems as though you have to pay to volunteer in all these organizations. Please let me know, thanks.


crossroads.org.hk they are at 2 Castle Peak Road Tuen Mun HONG KONG. Phone: +852 2984 ..

It´s a huge area they have and always want people..... they will even feed you lunch if you volunteer


----------



## VinceP (Jul 2, 2011)

THanks dunmovin...that's exactly where I went this Wednesday, it was fun. I met a handful of expats just volunteering. Will probably go back to volunteer next week if my schedule allows me to.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

VinceP said:


> THanks dunmovin...that's exactly where I went this Wednesday, it was fun. I met a handful of expats just volunteering. Will probably go back to volunteer next week if my schedule allows me to.


Amazing place and the work they do is fantastic. When I was there,I managed to help get their transport sorted out a bit (defect reporting system... there wasn´t one in place, suggested all vehicles had a disposable camera for accident details, maintenance rotation, etc) I worked the fork lifts and was in "goods in" "goods out," admin, etc.

I would have done more, but I lived in Clearwaterbay, and our 2nd car was a heap of scrap, which only started on days with an e in it (wife used the 1st car to get to work)

enjoyed my time at Crossroads, and the food was excellent


----------



## VinceP (Jul 2, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> Amazing place and the work they do is fantastic. When I was there,I managed to help get their transport sorted out a bit (defect reporting system... there wasn´t one in place, suggested all vehicles had a disposable camera for accident details, maintenance rotation, etc) I worked the fork lifts and was in "goods in" "goods out," admin, etc.
> 
> I would have done more, but I lived in Clearwaterbay, and our 2nd car was a heap of scrap, which only started on days with an e in it (wife used the 1st car to get to work)
> 
> enjoyed my time at Crossroads, and the food was excellent


That's exactly what they had me doing...getting the goods in ready to be shipped out. Anyhow, my experience was great and I love their concept. I will definitely go back to help out. 

By the way, not sure if your new in HK, but I am and I wanted to reach out to people to make new friends, I still do, if you are interested and you have a facebook account, I've created a group called "HK Expats" and we all try to meet up weekly to meet new friends and to hang out, if you are interested, let me know. Talk to you soon my friend and thanks for your suggestion.

Vince.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry can´t do that. I left HK 3 years ago (after 13 years there) and now live in Spain.


----------



## VinceP (Jul 2, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> sorry can´t do that. I left HK 3 years ago (after 13 years there) and now live in Spain.


No problem my friend, good luck to you and your future endeavors. 

Cheers.

Vince


----------

